# Clay City, KY Poor Cha-Cha Adult F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

The P by her name, might mean pending adoption, not
sure, but worth a call, etc to make sure she is ok since at pound !










  










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Clay City, KY | Cha Cha-Adoption P

Cha-Cha is a friendly girl and she gets along nicely with her kennel mates but, she would gladly leave them to be in a home of her own where she can exercise and play with a new family. She is a young adult and weighs approx 55 lbs.

*Cha Cha-Adoption P's Contact Info*


*Powell County Dog Pound*, Clay City, KY 

606-663-0021or 481-4107
Email Powell County Dog Pound
See more pets from Powell County Dog Pound
For more information, visit Powell County Dog Pound's Web site.


----------

